# Hyper, happy10 week old standard poodle.



## Roxie64 (Apr 15, 2021)

We have a 4yr old female chihuahua and recently my dil got a 10 week. Old standard poodle. She is very cute and loves to run and play. She has razor sharp teeth and has scratched and torn skin on all of us. We have lots of toys to distract her with and we know to keep our hands out of her mouth. She is just playing but my 4yr old chihuahua can't handle being pounced on and smacked with her paws ect. She is 2 or 3 sizes taller than her and when she is excited she runs at her full bore and she is a little uncoordinated. Our chihuahua gets mad and acts like she's gonna tear her up but the puppy just doesn't get that she is growling and barking to set boundaries not trying to play. I love the little tyrant already and of course I adore my chihuahua but I'm at a loss of how to get these girls to co-exist and respect each others space. The poodle is going to only get bigger and if our chi can't hold her own I'm worried they will fight for real one day. My son and dil really think that they should work it out between them and I'm trying to not step in to protect her but I keep thinking how I would feel if the jolly green giant moved in and decided to toss me around all day and I couldn't get him to stop. Lol I'd bite him eventually and I doubt we would be pals later on. Lol fortunately all of us love animals and each other so we are on the same side and want both dogs to be happy. Any suggestions you may have would be great 
Thanks


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

The advice I’ve received from multiple trainers on this topic is to not let medium or large breed puppies interact with toy breeds without direct supervision. Even then, it can be risky.

Imagine a 20 ft tall toddler running towards you and the parent just turning their back. Eeeeek!

In other words, letting them “work it out” could be extremely dangerous.

I would suggest the spoo puppy be tethered or confined by gates or an exercise pen whenever the chihuahua is around. Let her mature a bit, and play with dogs her own size, keeping in mind that even a mellow adult spoo could inadvertently cause severe injury to a chihuahua and they should never be left alone together. (Others may disagree, but it takes only a minor accident to kill a dog that small.)


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I would keep your SPOOs leash on the harness while in the house so you could intervene if when puppy needs a break.

Sometimes Basil and her playdate would get too into play that the other parent and I would just grab our pups so they could catch their breath, and get a sip of water before going back in.

It's almost like when playground turns to wrestling turns to punching and kicking. Puppy's (like children) aren't good at self regulation so we (parents) need to step in when we recognize the atmosphere start to go downhill.

Basil's dog cousin (my human brother's dog) is a ~15 week Yorkie-shitzu mix. Basil is still a puppy in a 11 month year old body. So, I'm close to make sure her giraffe legs don't giraffe step on my brothers furball on accident... Who is still learning how gravity, newtons laws of motion, and poodles work.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

A larger dog, puppy or not can inadvertently serious injure a small dog, during play. In no certain terms "let them work it out". My brother has 50 pound dog and a 75 pound dog, they, both the dogs and my brother's family, are very respectful of my dogs sizes I have all toy dogs. My brother's dog's were raised around an infant and they are vey gentle with my dogs. 
You are correct, Standard poodles can have a healthy prey drive and may not think of a small dog as a play mate but as a play toy.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm sure your son and DIL mean well, but this approach to tiny dog-large breed puppy is not a good one. The chihuahua could be injured or killed on accident. Plus, even if the size difference wasn't there, it is not recommended to let a puppy harass an older dog. It is our job to train puppies, including how to behave around other dogs. I would keep a leash on the poodle, and make sure the chi always has a way to get away or under something for protection. Consider having a dog trainer come over for a hour's lesson on managing the two dogs together and training the puppy.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Roxie64 said:


> I love the little tyrant already and of course I adore my chihuahua but I'm at a loss of how to get these girls to co-exist and respect each others space. The poodle is going to only get bigger and if our chi can't hold her own I'm worried they will fight for real one day. My son and dil really think that they should work it out between them and I'm trying to not step in to protect her but I keep thinking how I would feel if the jolly green giant moved in and decided to toss me around all day and I couldn't get him to stop.


Hello and welcome,

Chihuahuas are very fragile and can be easily hurt and even killed by a rambunctious puppy or dog. Even if the puppy is playing nice, if it falls on your Chihuahua, it will result in broken bones, or worse. Also, poodles are a breed who like to paw a lot. My 6 lbs toy poodle wanted to play with my 4 lbs chihuahua and pawed her right in the eye, resulting in cornea abrasion.

Chihuahuas should‘t have to live with bigger dogs. They know they are small and fragile and this causes a great deal of stress for them. Of course there are exceptions but this is the general rule. 

You need to protect your dog and not let it be in direct contact with the puppy. When/if the puppy settles down enough, then there can be closely supervised contacts. But no play, I would never allow it.

Oh, and don’t expect your little dog to hold her own. It’s just not possible. If you force her, she will try with all her heart, but will end up losing and injuring herself. Would you hold your own against a 1500 lbs woman ?

Your son will have to accept it. And after all, you’re the mom !


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

Teach her "Down". To lie down. Do it today. Reward with food. In fact, feed all or most of her kibble by hand as a reward for down for a couple of days. Whenever the two dogs get together, immediately put the poodle on a down. Praise and treat. This will become her go-to action when meeting the chihuahua.


----------

